
comiXology Unlimited - rlalwani
https://m.comixology.com/unlimited
======
rlalwani
This is big news. ComiXology, which is now owned by Amazon, was pay per view
until now. Now it's also offering subscription plan for $5.99 per month.
Netflix for comics?

